# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Muutama kuva Abhasiasta

## GT8N

Täällä on muutama kuva Abhasian raideliikenteen tilasta.  Rappio on käsinkosketeltavaa...

----------


## Eppu

Melkoisen rapistunutta kaikki näyttää olevan. Seudun luonto ja asemarakennukset (mikäli olisivat kunnossa) ovat kyllä ihan komeaa katseltavaa...

----------


## TEP70

Abhasia on kyllä aika mystistä seutua. Huhujen mukaan Venäjän puolelta pääsisi sinne siirtymään, mutta viime aikojen tapahtumien jälkeen Georgian puolelta on turha yrittää, vaikka alue Georgiaan juridisesti edelleen kuuluukin.

Rappiosta huolimatta jotain junia tuolla kuitenkin liikkuu, uskomatonta. Parissa kuvassa VL8-914 hinaa raihnaista ER2-runkoa. Ei taida olla juuri lipputuloja tuoltakaan luvassa.

Joku on laatinut Abhasian rautateille epäviralliset nettisivutkin. Tuolta löytyy tieto, että yksi juna kulkisi Adlerista Suhumiin ja takaisin.

----------


## 339-DF

Eihän tuo ole edes pahannäköistä. Senegalin Dakarissa ja Ghanan Accrassa saisi kuvattua suurin piirtein tuonlaisia valokuvia, erotuksena vaan se että ne rämät junat ovat täynnä ihmisiä ja vääntyneillä kiskoilla liikkuu junia (nopeudella 30 km/h tjsp). Eli kaikki ruosteiset romut ovat siellä täydessä työn touhussa. Asemarakennuksetkin ovat siellä samassa kunnossa kuin nuo abhasialaiset, mutta silti täynnä elämää.

Ghana muuten hankkii uusiakin junia. http://www.vossloh-kiepe.com/Rail%20...multiple-units Poikkeuksellista sikäli, että pääosin noissa maissa kalusto on Keski-Euroopasta käytettynä ostettua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Jos mietityttää, miksi tuolla on noin autiota, niin lukekaapa näistä wikipedia-artikkeleista:

Abhasian 1992-93 sota
Georgialaisten etninen puhdistaminen Abhasiasta

----------


## LateZ

TEP70 halunnee käydä tuollakin junalla. Sähköjunaliikenne Adler-Suhumi lienee keskeytetty. Sen sijaan nähdäkseni kesäaikaan joka päivä kulkee vaunu Moskova-Suhum. Vuonna 2004 Venäjän rautatiet uudistivat tuon liikenteen korjaamalla rajan ylittävää siltaa ja rataa myös Abhasian puolella. Ilmeisesti Venäjän ja Abhasian rautateitten välillä ei ole kunnon lippusopimusta, sillä tuolla junalla kulkevien tulee ostaa Venäjän lippunsa  viimeiselle Venäjän puolen asemalle (Веселое) Veseloe saakka. Sitten rajamuodollisuuksien jälkeen tulee kannettavaa kassakonetta käyttävä rahastaja, joka kantaa 500 ruplan lisämaksun kupe-tyypin vaunussa ja 250 platskartnyj-tyyppisessä. Abhasian puolen asemilla on avattu kassat, jotka ovat yhteydessä venäläiseen tietojärjestelmään. Silti matkan alkaessa Abhasiasta on lippu ostettava erikseen Abhasian osuudelle ja Veseloesta edelleen.

Nämä olivat 2009 vuoden tietoja ja rzd.ru mukaan tuollainen Moskova-Veseloe -yhteys on. Ilmeisesti tarkkoja tietoja jatkosta Suhumiin ei löydy oikein mistään tuon lippujärjestelyn takia.

----------


## Hartsa

Onko Abhasiassa ja koko entisen Neuvostoliiton alueella raideleveys 1520?

----------

